# Windows SBS 2011 Server mysteriously changed DHCP scope



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

This morning when I came to work I noticed a number of I.P. address conflicts on our client computers (mostly Windows 7 clients).

After investigating our Windows 2011 SBS server I noticed that the DHCP scope had been changed to 192.x.x.1 through 192.x.x.255 - with a number of exclusion entries added, including 192.x.x.254 (which is our Windows 2011 SBS server).

Traditionally our DHCP scope has been 192.x.x.150 to 192.x.x.199. Since noticing the change I have set the DHCP scope back to our traditional value and restarted the Server.

Now that the Server is restarted I am noticing a message inside the "Windows SBS Console" stating "One or more servers on your network have reported an alert" (this message is displayed under "Other Alerts" with a status of Critical).

When I click on "Go to Computer" no details are given for the error, in fact there is nothing listed under the server at all.

Any help with this issue will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------

